# Credit card reader



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

http://www.mophie.com/Marketplace-iPhone-Mobile-Payment-Strip-Reader-p/1125_mp-ip3g-blk.htm

Have any of you heard of this?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

No, but it looks great! 

The last time I looked into accepting credit cards (5-7 years ago) the "approved" mobile terminal was a grand! :whistling2: What a difference in pricing.....


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks like they only charge 1.7 % with a 13 dollar monthly fee


----------



## carpetarmor.com (Sep 20, 2011)

*square*

Another great alternative that's really popular (or even more so) is Square, check out SquareUp.com. I believe the device is free and what makes it so dominant in the mobile payment space is the ability to integrate with phones via headphone jack.

A great discussion comparing the two:

http://www.quora.com/Will-Square-or-Mophie-win-the-mobile-card-payments-battle

I could see how this technology can really benefit painters and other entrepreneurs.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Works great for me!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Works great for me!


Cool, I'm glad it works. I'm doing the paypal thing, I like it because I can send the people a invoice through paypal and they let me know when it paid thru email, but either way it's just good to get paid.


----------

